# Sealing fridge



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

Our fridge has the usual 2 external vents plus a third one underneath. It isn't sealed to either the floor or the worksurface beneath which it sits. The result is cold air from the floor vent and various draughts both hot and cold from under the work surface. Has anyone any advice about how to seal the rear of the fridge so that air circulates only via the two side vents and why do I need the vent under the fridge please. 8O

Ray


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I can't help you with the sealing but I would be pretty certain that the vent underneath would be in case of gas leaks. Gas being heavier than air would vent to the outside in case of a leak. Winter covers on the outer vents may also help somewhat (both you and the fridge).

JohnW


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray,
The vent at the bottom is the gas dropout, if the fridge develops a gas leak it allows it to escape outside. I bought some foam from a foam shop on Oak Street in Norwich, and wedged it all around the fridge to block off the draughts. I was able to do it by removing the side vents to get access.
I believe the manufacturers are supposed to do this, but very few do.
Make sure you don't restrict the air flow over the rear of the fridge, or dislodge any pipes or wires. Obviously do this with all services turned off.
Colin


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

If you go to the Dometic /Electrolux website you will find downloadable installation instructions for the fridges including how to seal it.

Harvey


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

Thanks all - I'll give it a try with the foam I think. The floor 'drop out' is a real nuisance though as it lets in a lot of draught and I'll give it some thought and try to modify it so that whilst it's 'open' to the outside, wind won't blow up it. Perhaps I should have a look at what a fully winterised van has in this respect - a stiff wind at a few degrees below zero wouldn't be very welcome at the moment!

Ray


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You should try and seal the fridge from the habitation side only i.e. the front.
As the back end is the 'working' side and should be left to ventilate as much as possible, but using vent covers when needed in cooler weather. You can seal the fridge housing with wood mouldings etc, but make sure that the fridge remains easily removeable in case repairs are needed in the future.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> You should try and seal the fridge from the habitation side only i.e. the front.
> As the back end is the 'working' side and should be left to ventilate as much as possible, but using vent covers when needed in cooler weather. You can seal the fridge housing with wood mouldings etc, but make sure that the fridge remains easily removeable in case repairs are needed in the future.


The fridge should be sealed according to the Dometic instructions ( assuming that it is a Dometic fridge: it should be sealed at the back so that the vents only vent the 'works' and not the inside of the van.

Harvey


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

Spacerunner,

The habitation side fits real snug - but it doesn't stop draughts and/or warm air coming through the kitchen cupboards and drawers i.e. from the vent side of the fridge. I have now found that Dometic used to sell a fitting a kit, now discontinued (I phoned 'em). Back to the foam solution.......

Ray


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Pipe insulation*

Having thought some more about Camoyboy's suggestion of foam, I thought I'd try pipe insulation - after all it's made to withstand hot and cold. Bought a pack from Homebase for £5, used the bread knife to carve slices of the required thickness, cut grooves for pipes with a Stanley knife and pushed it into place.

Job done - thanks Camoyboy.

Ray


----------

